# Best enclosed trailer to get for transporting a 4,000 pound machine



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Just bought a tennant hi dump sweeper weighs around 4,000 pounds and I'm looking to get a enclosed trailer to transport it.

Can anyone recommend a good brand in CT, Mass, RI, would even go as far as Maine if the price was right. 

Why enclosed because when I'm not using it I'm going to use the trailer to transport my motorcycle.

Thanks all


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

United, Pace, Wells Cargo.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

north south connection from old forge ny


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information.

Decided after all the research to not buy one right now.

I'm just going to rent one when needed.

Factoring in costs it's cheaper to rent 90 a day or 270 a week.
Don't have to pay taxes or plates for it also.

If it picks up for the sweeping end and I get more business where I have to go out each day. Week or month then it's time to buy a trailer.

Again thanks for the info


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Plates are nothing.. i get all mine from maine for 100$ 5 years


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Not in CT


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

iceyman said:


> Plates are nothing.. i get all mine from maine for 100$ 5 years


Glad I'm not the only one that plays that game, at least for trailer tags.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Not in CT


Or MI.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

CarMate. Bought a 7x14 7k unit a few years ago to haul my Steiner's around for resi snow removal. Top quality all around, great company service if you need it. Pricey, but you get what you pay for.....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so check out north south for a bike trailer now......you need a vacation!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Not in CT


You can get a Maine plate in CT.

They will give a plate to anyone, you do not have to reside there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> You can get a Maine plate in CT.
> 
> They will give a plate to anyone, you do not have to reside there.


The problem in MI is that they have requirements for how much time is spent in the state in which it is licensed. And they do check. Might have something to do with where the corporation is registered as well. I don't recall, just know that when the law became active, Maine plates started disappearing.

Used to be everyone in MI registered trailers in Maine, then someone finally caught on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know what you are saying Mark,

I don't do it with the Corp owned trailers... not worth taking chance with them out the roads every week.

But that said, I might or might not have a personal trailer that might or might not have a Maine plate...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Call troys trailers in farmington CT. He will hook you up with the rite trailer. Super fair guy. He sells cam and PJ


----------

